# DIY battery holder for 6 18650 - compact!



## velman (Nov 27, 2006)

I was looking for something that could fit four 18650 cells, when I found a holder that takes six. It's actually a holder for 10 R6 but if you take all plastic "walls" and battery connectors away the six 18650 cells fits perfect! It won't get much more compact!

































I will post more pictures when I have done some soldering.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

What are going to use for the battery contacts?


----------



## velman (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll try to use the contacts i removed.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Very clever - that is thinking outside the box!


----------

